# Wiring question for Quantum Turbo Diesel



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the color code for the wires that connect to the switch that I circled in red, it seems as though the person who worked on this car before I bought it did' hook up a lot of wires.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> Can anyone tell me the color code for the wires that connect to the switch that I circled in red, it seems as though the person who worked on this car before I bought it did' hook up a lot of wires.
> View attachment 77584


There should be temp sensor with only one wire, one circle terminal. There are two wires coming from that wire protector, one is for temp sensor, and the other is for oil pressure sensor on the oil filter housing. And at the end of that wire protector is a wire that connects to the on off switch on the pump.


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

32B said:


> There should be temp sensor with only one wire, one circle terminal. There are two wires coming from that wire protector, one is for temp sensor, and the other is for oil pressure sensor on the oil filter housing. And at the end of that wire protector is a wire that connects to the on off switch on the pump.
> View attachment 83086


Your picture doesn't match what my engine has from the factory


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> Your picture doesn't match what my engine has from the factory


My picture at the top is what I have not a single terminal temp sensor like in your picture


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I suspect it's the A/C thermo switch which I've circled in the wiring diagram below which would make 1 wire green but any ideas as to the other color


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

I suspect 32B's car is very different from an American Turbo Diesel Quantum with Air Conditioning that's why the sensors are different


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

A further update Bow Blunder removed the wires when he couldn't get or wouldn't get a kick down switch that goes to the time delay relay, he also removed the time delay relay and put a jumper in it's place.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

Willi-The-Red13 said:


> I suspect 32B's car is very different from an American Turbo Diesel Quantum with Air Conditioning that's why the sensors are different


Mine is without AC. Sorry about that.


----------

